# Classifieds > Testimonials >  petsmart tortures torts?

## amphiboy77

at my local petsmart in mohawk commons i noticed that at every feeding they give their torts hay and zoomed grassland tortoise bites as a staple diet. the zoomed diet is bad for them and the hay is dry. no wet foods.

----------


## Tyler

Depends on the species of tort Greek need hay primarily and the zoo med grassland is actually recommended by most tort owners after mazuri of course

----------


## amphiboy77

not russians.

----------


## Tyler

Ate you sure it wasn't the forest tort diet? Or tropical tort diet zoomed is one of the top diets you can use for a tort

----------


## amphiboy77

ok i learned the lady who was feeding them wasnt supposed to feed them hay.she was like 80 and was losing her memory. but i still know russian torts are grassland tortoises. actually the lady was supposed to be feeding them romaine lettuce but forgot. bad workers...clueless.

----------


## Nick

Umm romaine lettuce isn't that good for them it has like no nutritional value. The diet isn't that bad though for a large chain pet store.
~Nick

----------

